# Schermata



## fede5

what's the translation for "schermata"?
display???
thanks Fede


----------



## silvietta

fede5 said:
			
		

> what's the translation for "schermata"?
> display???
> thanks Fede


 
Io direi "screen", ma meglio attendere un native...
Silvietta


----------



## fran06

silvietta said:
			
		

> Io direi "screen", ma meglio attendere un native...
> Silvietta


 
Io anche ma...attendi i madrelingua


----------



## fede5

silvietta said:
			
		

> Io direi "screen", ma meglio attendere un native...
> Silvietta



Grazie Silvietta...
in realtà sarebbe "la schermata della vista dall'alto"...Non mi viene proprio niente...sarà che sono stanca!
Ciao Fede


----------



## fran06

fede5 said:
			
		

> Grazie Silvietta...
> in realtà sarebbe "la schermata della vista dall'alto"...Non mi viene proprio niente...sarà che sono stanca!
> Ciao Fede


 
Fede ci dai tutta la frase?


----------



## silvietta

fede5 said:
			
		

> Grazie Silvietta...
> in realtà sarebbe "la schermata della vista dall'alto"...Non mi viene proprio niente...sarà che sono stanca!
> Ciao Fede


 
Ooops, scusa temo di non capire... Che cos'è esattamente la schermata della vista dall'alto?...
Silvietta


----------



## fede5

Dunque...parliamo di golf virtuale...
"Con la schermata della vista dall'alto,individuerai la tua posizione e quella dei tuoi avversari"
tramite questa schermata puoi avere la situazione sotto controllo "dall'alto"...è scritto male in Italiano secondo me,è per questo che non si capisce!ma questo è l'originale che ho!

Grazie ragazze per le vostre risposte tempestive e per il vostro aiuto!
Ciao 
Fede


----------



## silvietta

fede5 said:
			
		

> Dunque...parliamo di golf virtuale...
> "Con la schermata della vista dall'alto,individuerai la tua posizione e quella dei tuoi avversari"
> tramite questa schermata puoi avere la situazione sotto controllo "dall'alto"...è scritto male in Italiano secondo me,è per questo che non si capisce!ma questo è l'originale che ho!
> 
> Grazie ragazze per le vostre risposte tempestive e per il vostro aiuto!
> Ciao
> Fede


 
Rimango dell'idea che la traduzione sia "screen"... 
Silvietta


----------



## fede5

Could it be "overhead screen"...???


----------



## fran06

Io no invece, perchè se ho capito bene con _schermata_ qui si intende _inquadratura_, ossia quell' inquadratura che dall'alto (aria-terra) ti permette di vedere la posizione di ogni giocatore, le buche ecc.

Non so se si possa tradurre con _shot_ ma non credo _screen_ sia giusto.


----------



## raffaella

Io userei "Screenshot".

Raffaella


----------



## fede5

raffaella said:
			
		

> Io userei "Screenshot".
> 
> Raffaella



Grazie mille Raffaella
Sicuramente il termine che mi gai suggerito va bene in questo contesto...però come faccio a rendere "dall'alto"???
Non conoscevo questo termine...GRAZIE!


----------



## Aquarius24

fede5 said:
			
		

> Grazie Silvietta...
> in realtà sarebbe "la schermata della vista dall'alto"...Non mi viene proprio niente...sarà che sono stanca!
> Ciao Fede


 
Di solito, la parola schermata la traduciamo in SCREEN, e ci arriva direttamente in inglese come SCREEN. O altrimenti potresti usare anche il corrispondente SLIDE

*the screen / slide of ...*


----------



## fran06

fede5 said:
			
		

> ...però come faccio a rendere "dall'alto"???


 
Lo so che non parlavi con me  ma forse : _from above_....??


----------



## fede5

fran06 said:
			
		

> Lo so che non parlavi con me  ma forse : _from above_....??



che dici Fra???Siamo tutti sulla stessa barca...
comunque questa cosa mi sta facendo impazzire...
ora ci lavoro un pò su...
tu diresti "screen from above"???


----------



## fran06

fede5 said:
			
		

> tu diresti "screen from above"???


 
Direi : with/thanks to/using the screenshot from above .....

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Bex78

Ciao!
 
Cosa ne dite di 'overview'? Non lo so ... mi è venuto in mente così!


----------



## fran06

Bex78 said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> 
> Cosa ne dite di 'overview'? Non lo so ... mi è venuto in mente così!


 

Non so, si parla della funzione del programma, tipo premi F9 ed hai la schermata dall'alto (credo, o no Fede?) però magari sì, dipende da quanto tecnica deve eesere la traduzione ma mi potrei anche sbagliare


----------



## Bex78

fran06 said:
			
		

> Non so, si parla della funzione del programma, tipo premi F9 ed hai la schermata dall'alto (credo, o no Fede?) però magari sì, dipende da quanto tecnica deve eesere la traduzione ma mi potrei anche sbagliare


 
Chiaro ... 'overview' non è certo un termine tecnico!!!


----------



## raffaella

fede5 said:
			
		

> Grazie mille Raffaella
> Sicuramente il termine che mi gai suggerito va bene in questo contesto...però come faccio a rendere "dall'alto"???
> Non conoscevo questo termine...GRAZIE!


 

Io scriverei:

"The bird's-eye/panoramic screenshot allows you to see your adversaries' position as well as your own."

Raffaella


----------



## stevenvh

Raffaella, 
credo che sarebbe "screen" piuttosto che "screenshot".
Ho messo i menu del mio telefonino in italiano, e c'è un'opzione per rispondere un messagio "schermata vuota", che significa "empty screen" ovviamente.


----------



## raffaella

Thanks Steven, I have always worked with "screenshot" when I translated website content from English into Italian, so I took for granted that they knew what they were talking about. I would be happy if someone could clarify the difference between the two.


----------



## stevenvh

The screen is the thing you look at, your tivu, telefonino, al cinema, whatever.
A screenshot is a static image of whatever was present on the screen at a certain moment. Often used in computer program manuals to show the actual content of the screen after a certain action has been taken.


----------



## raffaella

Thanks, that's what I thought. Then I stick to my original "screenshot" in this case. 
I think "empty screen" works because, being empty, there is no actual "screenshot" to display on the screen.
What do you think?


----------



## stevenvh

Ciao Raffaella,
you can have an screenshot of an empty screen if you want, but it's rather useless. I think in the menu it's a "screen" (that's what shows on il mio telefonino when I switch to English) because of the first definition I gave: the [edit]_physical _thing you're looking at. And its image isn't static at all; just push some buttons!


----------



## pescara

How about this?
With an overhead view displayed on the screen, you can see your position as well as those of your opponents.


----------



## stevenvh

pescara said:
			
		

> With an overhead view displayed on the screen, you can see your position as well as those of your opponents.


Seconded!


----------



## nickditoro

raffaella said:
			
		

> Io scriverei:
> 
> "The bird's-eye/panoramic screenshot allows you to see your adversaries' position as well as your own."
> 
> Raffaella


A screenshot is a saved view of a computer screen (results when you hit the Print Scrn on an IBM-style keyboard). "Bird's-eye/panoramic camera shot (or camera view)" could be a live or videotaped cameral angle.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Necsus

I know that nobody considered it, anyway my dictionary translates "schermata" or "videata" with "display"...


----------



## You little ripper!

> "Con la schermata della vista dall'alto,individuerai la tua posizione e quella dei tuoi avversari."



_A full screen view from above allows you to see your adversaries' position as well as your own."_


----------



## fede5

Buongiorno ragazze!!!
Scusate se rispondo solo ora,ma ieri ho avuto dei problemi con il pc e non sono più riuscita a connettermi!
Grazie infinite per i vostri preziosi suggerimenti!

"Overview"...rende l'idea, ma forse come dice Fra non è abbastanza tecnico come termine per il tipo di traduzione.

"Panoramic screenshot" mi piace!!! 

Grazie ancora
Fede


----------



## fede5

fede5 said:
			
		

> Buongiorno ragazze!!!
> Scusate se rispondo solo ora,ma ieri ho avuto dei problemi con il pc e non sono più riuscita a connettermi!
> Grazie infinite per i vostri preziosi suggerimenti!
> 
> "Overview"...rende l'idea, ma forse come dice Fra non è abbastanza tecnico come termine per il tipo di traduzione.
> 
> "Panoramic screenshot" mi piace!!!
> 
> Grazie ancora
> Fede



I'm sorry again...I hadn't seen all the "new" messages!!!
So...as I can see, I cannot use "screenshot"!!!
Your explanations have been really useful to me.Thank you everybody!

Thank you Charles...I like your suggestion (as usual!!!)!
Grazie mille
Fede

ps:Fran...you were right...!Grazie


----------



## Manu82

penso screenshot...ma nn sono sicura...


----------



## pilpa

E se la schermata è in termine cinematografico? Sto traducendo un copione.
Cambio schermata (semplice indicazione prima della scena)
Screenshot change?


----------

